# Deep U Bend Finger Brake



## Karl_T (Apr 25, 2015)

Parts made in a brake normally can't be deeper than they are wide because the part hits on the brake.  I needed thirty fence insulator yokes and came up with this neat fixture to bend the metal on the press brake. Thought i'd share this clever trick.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Apr 25, 2015)

Excellent. anyone who can get a machine to do more than it was intended to, should be congratulated.


----------



## Karl_T (Apr 25, 2015)

ERROR, see I can't edit. this is a FINGER brake.


----------



## thomas s (Apr 25, 2015)

I like it good idea. thomas s


----------



## ecdez (May 15, 2015)

Excellent indeed.  I'll have to make a few of these for myself.


----------



## churchjw (May 15, 2015)

This is brilliant.   I had found an idea online (sorry can't remember the source) that I was going to do.  See pictures.  But I think a version of what you made will be much better and I don't have to tap holes in the breaks table.


----------



## Karl_T (May 15, 2015)

I REALLY LIKE this idea too. Think, I'd do a variation of this, drill and tap the table. Bend with fingers removed. More beef this way.


----------

